# San Diego Zoo Tortoises!



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jul 14, 2011)

I took my son to San Diego Zoo yesterday...Future tortoise keeper? I hope so...or else my tortoises are goners..









Hey Girl, Whats yo name? hehehe












Definitely Wild Caught.




Galapagos Enclosure...Where is the grass?




I couldnt help myself....




What the heck?




Very small enclosure for this guy...












I think some TFO members have a better setups than this....





Question...Whos the monkey?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 14, 2011)

G.p.p's look nice


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice shots, thanks...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2011)

Lucky you. I love that zoo.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 15, 2011)

Its a good zoo. They take good care of their torts.


----------



## Neal (Jul 15, 2011)

Did they have more Gpp there? Last time I went (about 3 years ago) they had about 6 or so scattered around different pens.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 15, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, they had about 4 more GPP's? but this was the nicest looking pair. I was tempted to put one in my backpack...hahahaha..is that a confession? Im totally banned.



Neal said:


> Did they have more Gpp there? Last time I went (about 3 years ago) they had about 6 or so scattered around different pens.


----------



## Neal (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, it's good to see them going at it. I wonder if they ever get any puppies? 

How big was that pair?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, those leopard tortoises are big and old. I thought they were Galaps for a moment there.
San Diego has a great zoo and wild animal park. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Angi (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to go to the zoo, but my kids are at the age where they wont go with me  Great pictures.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice pics, I haven't been to a zoo in forever.

I will make you a deal walter, you take the leos and I will snatch all the russians .


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope san diego zoo is better than the sacramento zoo is........


----------



## EricIvins (Jul 15, 2011)

Neal said:


> Well, it's good to see them going at it. I wonder if they ever get any puppies?
> 
> How big was that pair?



They more than likely destroy any Eggs that are laid......


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 15, 2011)

I was at the San Diego zoo about 3 weeks ago and they had an adopt an animal thing, we bought a toy Galapagos tort and all the money went to a enrichment thing for the animal you chose  of course I chose the only Tort option they had


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 15, 2011)

Your son is so adorable!!!
The "hey girl what's yo name" caption made me laugh 
Great pics!


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2011)

Aww Angi, I would offer my son up for the day...he loves that zoo, we went for his 10th birthday....he is going to be 12 next month....but I would be jealous that you two were going and would have to go too....  LOL


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jul 15, 2011)

Man, I would love a couple babies from this pair... I would say the male was atleast 20 inches plus and the female 18 inches? Definitely the biggest Leos Ive seen in person....No doubt P.pardalis...Does anyone have connections at this ZOO? lol



Neal said:


> Well, it's good to see them going at it. I wonder if they ever get any puppies?
> 
> How big was that pair?





ThanK you...he does take after his father's striking looks..hahahahaha.



ChiKat said:


> Your son is so adorable!!!
> The "hey girl what's yo name" caption made me laugh
> Great pics!





What?! your a TFO and CTTC member and you have not gone the ZOO? No excuses sir..none. lol. I go everwhere...even at my Army Annual training I was playing with snakes and lizards and searching for water turtles..lol. Yesterday I visited the Whittier Narrows Nature Center and met these to Herpetologist conducting a survey on the native Southwestern pond turtle..I was in awwww..."They speak my language" lol. Oh for sure David....San Diego ZOO wont know what hit them hahahaha..



dmmj said:


> Nice pics, I haven't been to a zoo in forever.
> 
> I will make you a deal walter, you take the leos and I will snatch all the russians .


----------



## Angi (Jul 15, 2011)

Not fair Angela my 12 year old won't go. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that I craved cheese burgers from the Wild Animal Park when I was pregnant with him......no I think San Diego kids just get burned out on the zoo, but I still love it 

Yes Tortuga I agree you son is a cutie, enjoy it while it last they morph in to teenagers overnight


----------

